# Looking to have a band logo/name designed



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 20, 2008)

I play in a blackened death metal band called 'Impious Reign' and Im looking for small time artists who would like to have their work used for websites/myspace etc with full credits 

Mainly what Im looking for is a completely Sadistic, Evil, twisted logo... nothing arsty fartsy - just pure Satanic Death Metal 

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like you want a free logo. I might be able to help, but for a fee.


----------

